# EDIT: Bought it!!



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We've heard about a car we really like, price, colour etc is great BUT the only thing we're not sure about is the fact that it's only got 1/2 leather/1/2 cloth.

Do you think this would cause a problem when we come to resell?

thanks
Mrs Kell


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I guess it depends on the model really Kell. SOmething like a Z4 would probably suffer from this but say on a diesel 5 touring, maybe not. You could always have it trimmed?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hello,

thanks for replying - it's actually got 1/2 leather and it is a 5 series diesel touring........

Mrs Kell


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Kell said:


> Hello,
> 
> thanks for replying - it's actually got 1/2 leather and it is a 5 series diesel touring........
> 
> Mrs Kell


Lucky guess, I would say not then, something like a Z4 is about looks and driving whereas the 5 Diesel touring is about economy, practicality and toys. Half leather is less important than say, satnav or suchlike.

Doesnt cost that much for a retrim, two tone leather maybe? :wink:

IMO


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I would go for full leather if poss, the reason is the same as why you are questioning it yourself, if your not sure then when you come to sell it a potential buyer may well be asking the same q :?

Sorry just IMO of course

Tony


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Personally, I've never been a fan of leather in cars and can't understand why people have got such a fascination for it?

[From a recent JC article on car interiors: "... And why do you want the seats to be made out of leather when the only people who have leather furniture in their houses are riff-raff?"] :wink:

Generally speaking, buyers of 'executive' cars, such as the 5 Series, expect the car to be specced with leather. However, half leather is better than no leather, so if everything else with the car is spot on, I wouldn't pass on it for not having full leather.

Btw, do have a link to this car?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

After the faff on with the TT seats I'd say half leather is a good idea.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> After the faff on with the TT seats


Not just TT seats really, a lot of new cars these days seem to have pretty poor-quality leather, eg. I've seen some terrible mk5 Golf leather, looks very saggy and worn even on virtually new cars. Maybe it's a VAG thing, or maybe you just get crap quality as standard these days as part of general cost-cutting :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well, we did a deal today:

530D Touring in Carbon Black (sort of like Ming Blue in Audi terms)

25,000 miles.
Half leather. 
Wood!
Professional DVD Sat Nav 
TV
Electric seats
Cruise
Parking front and rear
Bluetooth phone prep
Plus various other bits.

Also, it's got 1 year's warranty left plus the balance of the 5 year free servicing that the original owner paid for - so we've got free servicing for three years.

Pick it up next Friday.




























So - a massive thank you to everyone for their comments and help along the way.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice, not sure about the wood though :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Kell - fantastic looking car and a great engine too

Hope you get a lot of pleasure from it 8)

James


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mmmmmm wood... :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> mmmmmm wood... :-*


Well, if you've been following my threads (and I know just how riveting they are) you'll have read that we probably would have discounted it had we not seen it in the flesh.

I certainly wouldn't have chosen wood if I'd specced it new, but then we also didn't have 42k to spend which is what the car was. :?

Instead, it was certainly the best combination of age/mileage/colour and spec and even came in a little under our top budget due to my wife's negotiating skills.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > mmmmmm wood... :-*
> ...


 Don't believe a word of it ,penny pinchers those Ashington folks, the stories I could tell you about Jack Charlton


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Congrats on the new car, Kell. Looks very nice. 

Personally, I think the interior is a tad too dark. I'd consider swapping the 'wood' trim for some Matt Chrome/Titanium stuff. Should give the cabin a lift.

Oh...and I have a feeling you and Mrs Kell will enjoy driving this car a tad more than the A4. :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

congrats, i like it

there's ample of room for more little ones :wink:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats on the car.

On the half leather... sorry its a bit late... but here's my tuppence did have a bit of issue when we had the same seats on my dad's x5. had quite a few people interested but the off putting factor for them to come and look at the car was the fact that it didn't have full leather. Dealer was okay with it. So still got a semi decent trade in price for it in the end!

Have to agree that once you seen in it in the flesh it doesn't look as bad. Dealer had the x5 for 2 weeks before he sold on. And as an ownership prospect its actually more comfortable than full leather.

Enjoy the 3.0d engine... Swapped my dads for a 335d and have to say it is a joy to drive!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Personally, I think the interior is a tad too dark. I'd consider swapping the 'wood' trim for some Matt Chrome/Titanium stuff. Should give the cabin a lift.


Is it easily do-able?

Figured it might be a possibility, but thought cost may prove prohibitive.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

You'll be able to tell Mrs Kell that you have wood....

(I'll get my coat)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Kell said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think the interior is a tad too dark. I'd consider swapping the 'wood' trim for some Matt Chrome/Titanium stuff. Should give the cabin a lift.
> ...


You can get the part numbers from here http://www.realoem.com/bmw/partgrp.do?m ... 8809&hg=51 it is do-able but I wouldn't expect to see much change out of Â£500 for the parts, so whether you think it's worth it or not is up to you. I'm not a huge wood fan, but it looks fine to me. Now a Rover 416 - that is bad!



BreTT said:


> You'll be able to tell Mrs Kell that you have wood....
> 
> (I'll get my coat)


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Is that baby Kell now off to sign on the dotted line? She looks like she's on a mission.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > mmmmmm wood... :-*
> ...


The wood can be easily replaced with alloy cube or similar trim for little cost. Perhaps tim will sell you some slats for the exterior?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Wood didn't bother me when I chose mine. In the used market there are so many variables it's very hard to find the perfect car.

Mind you I ended up with the silver cube, which I didn't think I'd like, but I do.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Wood didn't bother me when I chose mine. In the used market there are so many variables it's very hard to find the perfect car.
> 
> Mind you I ended up with the silver cube, which I didn't think I'd like, but I do.


Well you could always swap trim with Kell for a win/win. :idea: :wink:

Nice family cars chaps. Tempted. Although the sheer bulk of a 5 series for one (am solo 90% of time) is an issue.

...and of course I appreciate that good chassis shrink the car around the driver.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well, it made sense for us as we travel from Bucks to Devon and/or Northumberland lots of times a year as a family. Then, when we get there, invariably we'll go out with the grandparents so need a big car to get everyone in.

As some know I did look seriously at a Passat and while it was 'nice' it was just nice.

Can't wait for next weekend now. Pick it up on Friday ready for a weekend away.

Anyone care to run a book as to how long before my first:

*The alloy wheel fairy has come to visit*

thread?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Personally those wheels look great if you ask me. I don't think you'll change them there really is no need.  BMW have a habit of producing some really nice alloy wheels and these are no exception.

Congrats fella. Another BMW hogging the overtaking lane, that's all we need.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ResB said:


> Personally those wheels look great if you ask me. I don't think you'll change them there really is no need.


That's not quite what I meant.

I meant how long before they're kerbed and no one seems to know who did it.

Must have been...THE ALLOY WHEEL FAIRY. :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > Personally those wheels look great if you ask me. I don't think you'll change them there really is no need.
> ...


Hmmm. Big car. That rims protrude a little. I'll give it 2 weeks.

It's inevitable and just one of those things.

It might even be you.

Look forward to the running reports. DMS/Chipped UK?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Kell said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think the interior is a tad too dark. I'd consider swapping the 'wood' trim for some Matt Chrome/Titanium stuff. Should give the cabin a lift.
> ...


Kell, I've posted these questions (cost /how easy to do) on your behalf on a couple of BMW Forums I frequent. You could always sign up for these forums yourself. :wink: (Try www.bmwland.co.uk and www.forum.bmwcarmagazine.com )

I've had a quick look on eBay, which might be a good place to source the trim. You could also try pricing it at the dealer.

Now, if your wifes negotiating skills were REALLY good, she could have negotiated the replacement trim into the deal with the garage. :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


If she'd managed that I'd have been really impressed as it came from an Audi Dealer...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Kell said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Now that you've mentioned it, I recall you mentioning in another thread that you were looking at a BMW at an Audi dealer.

Please forgive me for this momentary lapse of concentration. :wink:

Btw, my post re. 5 Series trim on the BMW Car Magazine Forum is in the General Motoring section.

Oh...and, you're welcome. :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Kell said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > Personally those wheels look great if you ask me. I don't think you'll change them there really is no need.
> ...


Ahh, I see. Sorry.  You need to introduce the "you bend it, you mend it" principle....focuses the mind...  Yeah right, and that'll work...


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice one Kell, after all the talking hard to believe you've actually done it :wink: (bought a BMW that is).


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nice car Kell

plenty of room for family expansion too :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Nice car 8)

Glad you finally got there - bit of a journey deciding eh!

Been considering a move to the dark side myself..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> Been considering a move to the dark side myself..


Must be all the messages that they are sending .


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

DXN said:


> nice car Kell
> 
> plenty of room for family expansion too :wink:


Not yet, but you never know.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Oh...and, you're welcome. :wink:


Ahem, cheers.



Not exactly a hot bed of activity though...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Don't have any experience yet (wife has not driven it!) but from what I read on BMW forums, run flat tyres do a very good job of protecting the rims from kerbing.

No doubt we can put this to the test when my Mrs has a go.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice car Kell, congrat's.
Also a much better car for the family as the TT :wink: 
Like the black colour and the wheels.
I think you will enjoy this car


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks good.

Really like the 5 Series both in Saloon & Touring.

As others said, the trim can very easily be replaced with either Aluminium or Aluminium Cube. Both look really good in the flesh. Had some sick light wood in the M5 when agreeing to buy & got them to replace with Aluminium FOC.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Don't have any experience yet (wife has not driven it!) but from what I read on BMW forums, run flat tyres do a very good job of protecting the rims from kerbing.


Absolutely true, unfortunately the tyres last between 15k and 18k miles and cost about Â£200 a corner. Normal priced tyres with decent life would probably allow you to change the rims once a year for the same cost! :lol:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Kell
Looks a great example and nice spec. (wood aside- I share your hatred in cars, other than possbly a Morgan)
Sure either BMWland, ebay or somewhere will have the answer.

Looks like everyone is going to the dark-side these days.
Carl, you and (shortly) me.

You can always use the rims with non-RFT too, should you want too.
I'll watch how you get on with interest.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Looks great Kell nearly enough owners to have our own section. :lol:


----------

